# Need help cooking for a friend with allergies



## andynumber98 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have a friend who was recently diagnosed with a bunch of allergies. His wife and I have been trying to figure out what kind of nice meals we can make for him, but can't think of much. We wanted to try an Italian/pasta dish because he loves pasta, but due to his allergies there aren't many non-bland options we can think of. 

His allergies are as follows:

Almonds
Eggs
Garlic
Onions
Tomatoes
Potatoes
Milk
Wheat (not a gluten allergy, actually wheat itself)
Yeast
Sugar (this is a sensitivity that he can handle in small quantities)

Does anyone have any suggestions? We even looked into trying to make an imitation Alfredo but haven't been able to find any recipes that contain none of his allergies. We would be very appreciative of any help we can get. Non Italian/pasta recipes are also welcome.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2018)

His list of allergies almost screams Italian foods, I would look towards another ethnicity such as Japanese, Chinese, or Thai. You can get noodles made from non-wheat flours, and egg free as well.

There's not a lot of milk or sugar in those cuisines either.

Whaddya think? Is Asian cooking a possibility.


----------



## andynumber98 (Dec 22, 2018)

That is a possibility, although I personally have little experience cooking them so it might be difficult. If that becomes the best option I'd be willing to try it though.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2018)

For noodles, try rice or buckwheat noodles in a stir fry.

Stir fries are pretty easy. They require a bunch of prep work cutting up the veggies, but then the cooking goes quickly.

If he's not allergic to soy sauce, ginger, and fish sauce, that will flavor the dish a lot. The usual garlic and sugar can be skipped. You can add a little chicken stock, and then an arrowroot slurry to thicken it up a bit so the sauce sticks to the noodles.

You can add celery, carrots, onion (green and white), mushrooms (shiitakes, crimini, button, oyster, enoki, etc.), bean sprouts, and napa cabbage to whatever meats or seafoods he likes. Even tofu.


Once you try it once or twice, you'll be amazed at how good you can get at it.
Good luck.

Btw, avoid Korean food. Holy Moly do they like garlic. I don't think there's ever even been a vampire movie made in the history of Korea.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 22, 2018)

There are rice noodles and tapioca starch (glass) noodles  in oriental stores (and many supermarkets these days).   Of course, you'll have to come up with something to toss them with, that would not have any foods on that list.

I see others had the same idea while I was away!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2018)

Oops, sorry, nix the onions I mentioned.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 22, 2018)

My first question is, to what extent is he allergic to each of these items. And, does it matter if they are cooked?

I am allergic to raw bananas, but I have no problem with them cooked, such as banana bread or bananas Foster. 

Nut allergies can be pretty severe, but your friend may be able to handle a little garlic as a percentage of a full meal. 

I eat things that I am technically allergic to. I just don't overload on those things. I have a feeling that your friend can do the same. Allergies are not a black and white thing, there are often shades of gray. 

CD


----------



## andynumber98 (Dec 22, 2018)

caseydog said:


> My first question is, to what extent is he allergic to each of these items. And, does it matter if they are cooked?
> 
> I am allergic to raw bananas, but I have no problem with them cooked, such as banana bread or bananas Foster.
> 
> ...



You are correct in that these allergies are not super severe. It mainly causes him massive stomach aches and some severe intestinal issues. The doctor did say that if he avoids them he could reverse many of them though, so we're trying to help him have good meals while he does that.

I appreciate the ideas that have been posted so far! Anymore I can get from the community would still be appreciated, so we can build a recipe box for him.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 23, 2018)

I have one friend who is allergic to   meat, fish, poultry,  all grass grains ,  peppers , dairy,  gelatin,  eggs  and my other friend is allergic to  cheese, matured dairy,  beans, sugar  and then another dear friend allergic to nuts, but not peanuts and coconut , trust me I know allergy cooking....  Oh  and I am lactose intolerant, citrus intolerant and cant have high fiber food and few fruits, vegetables. 

Buckwheat isnt wheat is related  rhubarb. 

I have done this recipe  with  soymilk https://simple-veganista.com/buttermilk-buckwheat-pancakes/

I removed the sugar and it still worked fine.  I served with   soy sourcream and   carrot lox,  but your friend can eat meat so  bacon and something else said person can eat.


Or you can make Injera. It is should only be   teff and water in a correct recipe. https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-Injera-A-pancake-like-sour-bread-from/


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 23, 2018)

I found this
https://www.rawspirations.com/recipe/buckwheat-pesto-pasta/


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh or this.
https://www.organicallymandy.com/2017/06/23/soba-noodles-basil-pesto/


----------

